# Flyer Advertising



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone here utilize flyer advertising? We put flyers out with pull tabs for one of the facets of our business, and people take the tabs like mad, but no one emails us or calls us with the information provided on the tab. Do you use the flyers with the tabs? Do they work? What do you put on them? Any help would be appreciated. 

Just for reference, my tabes have my first name on the top line, my phone number underneath and the email address underneath. The email address clearly states what it is in regards to. 

Scott


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The email address clearly states what it is in regards to.


I haven't tried flyer advertising, but maybe more info on the tab might help remind the person why they pulled off the tab.

Another thing to try would be putting a special offer on the tab to give them more incentive to contact you. "$10 off your first custom t-shirt printing order when you hand us/mention this tab with your order"


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Rodney made a good point, having an offer on the tab might inspire more people to buy. I think I would also reexamine your tabs and make sure that it's clear why someone would have pulled the tab. Right now you say your e-mail makes it clear what the tab is about, but what is clear to you might not be clear to others. Test your tabs (not the whole flyer) out on 10 or 12 people and see if they understand what the tab is about. If they don't, that could be part of your problem. 

Also, where are you putting the flyers? Is it in places where your target market is likely to be? There are people who will randomly pull a tab off something or pick up a card just because it is there. You need to have your fliers in places where your target customers will be. It isn't about getting lots of people to take a tab, it's about getting the right people to take a tab. So make sure your flyers are in the right places.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

Make the tabs a big part of the flyer itself not just "those things at the bottom that you can take if you happen to want to know more". When I do flyers I put:
_
Now giving away mini book marks with my web address on them_

Its a simple little way to make people notice they are even there. You cant just expect people to grab them "just because". Thats my feeling anyway.


----------

